# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Problem with Formula Tags

## ChemistB

Attached is an example of what I see when I view a post by someone (including myself) who uses formula tags.  In a word, I don't see the formula.  I am using Windows Internet Explorer 8.

----------


## arlu1201

ChemistB,

Sorry for responding this late.

 I guess this issue has been resolved.  Please check it at your end and let me know.

----------

